# African-thunderstorm



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

wow! that's really cool........great song too......hmmm.....i'm thirsty now...why???? maybe it's got somthing to do with this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zmQBNnaAeQ


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also a very good video clip Hardy, very nice !!!
I miss the boereworst soooo much after one year abstinence from my beloved country:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Really, really well done!


----------

